# Largeur bracelet ?



## davidsto (23 Septembre 2016)

Pourriez-vous me dire quelle est la largeur des bracelets (nylon ou sport) pour les Apple Watch 38 et 42mm ??

Est-ce vraiment 22mm pour la l'AW38 et 24mm pour l'AW42 ? Si oui, c'est laaarge !


----------



## fousfous (23 Septembre 2016)

C'est 22mm pour ma 42
Bah si c'était plus fin ce serait moins confortable aussi


----------



## Bubus44 (17 Février 2017)

Bonjour
Pour mon Apple 38, c'est du 22 pour les bracelets nylon et 20 pour les bracelets cuir.
Cordialement


----------

